# is a full suspension bike a good or bad idea for kid?



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I am looking at buying my 10 year old a FS bike. It will fit him - its XS and he is almost 5 feet tall - when he outgrows it his younger brother can ride it. Its used and the price is very good. Its also pretty light for a FS bike (27-28 pounds)

I love riding a FS bike and currently he rides a crappy Trek that is basically a heavy rigid 26er.

He is young though so I wonder if having 140mm is just way too much for a kid. On the other hand I know its adjustable travel - i think I can change it to 100mm front and back.... 


thoughts?


----------



## cabbgage (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought my daughter a full suspension 24 incher. Waste of time, weighs way to much for her, i reccomend buy your son something as light as possible.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Weight is an issue. Getting the proper sag is another, without an air shock. Scott used to make one, the Spark RC Jr which came in @ 25lbs.

I would second the recommendation to go as light as possible. It helps alot for small developing muscles. Carrying 30lbs is not much for an adult, but yet there is always the weight weenie within. Why would you give a kid that weighs 1/3 what you do a bike that weighs the same?


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

well this bike has air shocks - its a sweet FS bike with a Reba up front and a RP23 in the back so i think i can get the right sag. Weight about 27-28 pounds.

But i hear ya i on the weight issue - problem is that even a hardtail will be hard to get under 25 pounds for this price - so its close to hard tail weight .......

for my 6 year old for this reason i bought him a Scott 20 inch bike - it was light and made for kids and the 20 inch bikes in the shops weighed in at like 28 pounds!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I see. You can probably go under 25lbs with enough money on it. It's up to you, ultimately, if you think he will use it. FWIW, I don't like FS on the road. I ride a HT most everywhere (rigid for tooling around the neighborhood or groceries), except in the most technical areas where I use FS for traction instead of bouncing off rocks. The question you need to ask is if he really needs it or not. A FS is a nice bike to have, dedicated for trails. IF he's like a normal kid (and adult for that matter) and having a "do it all bike", I'd prefer a HT. It's not as bad as a FS on road rides, and it is still fine (and works well) for trails except the gnarly stuff where you need the traction of the FS to haul ass.

If your son is FS ready, then you may end up having 2 bikes for him, at least I know I would. I'm not 10 though.  Also, if he's FS ready, he may want to do jumps too, if he's into the whole skate park scene.

Personally, I wouldn't get a FS for a do it all bike, but that's me.

Yeah, the lower end 20 inch bikes are pretty heavy, but some work can get it to 25lbs easy (usually about 2 lbs in tires). Under 25lbs is a larger investment.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it really comes down to the child and what type of biking they enjoy.

My kids ride their FS bikes everywhere, neighborhood, trails, bike path. The 7 year old has a 20" scott spark jr, looks like he is on a pogo stick bouncing down the street when he mashes the pedals. The suspension is coil and has no rebound adjustment and it weighs about 25 pounds, but that doesn't slow him down. He wanted a FS bike and loves it.

My 11 year old son also rides a FS but would probably be just as happy on a hardtail. I don't think he cares either way, but the rear shock and extra weight doesn't slow him down.

It sounds like you are getting a great deal on a bike with quality components, so if it doesn't work for any reason then re-selling it would probably be easy... if you don't buy it then let me know (my son is small for his age, so would an XS would fit soon)!


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

ya the other tough part is that my son who is 10 is about 5feet - maybe 5'1 now. It says the XS bike only fits up until about 5-4. So even though i have another son that is 6 1/2 - my 10 year old might outgrow the XS fast. Then again he could still probably ride it at 5'6

i am tall and could ride an XL but prefer a smaller L size

what do you guys think about sizing?


----------

